# After the damage by the power co..



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

The LoM wrote this today in her Blog, 1 month since the power company A$E$&^%*S tried to destroy the place.. she hasn't forgiven them nor is she done peeling their hides off...slowly.. but...this is great news

Queen of the Universe- No Credentials Needed: Humbled by Mother Nature


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Power line right of ways need to be kept clear. Thats why you dont build anything on them. (raised beds included). Looking at the pictures, the land owners were not keeping it clear so the maintnance crews did their jobs. Heck it is normaly spelled out in the right of way paperwork and may be attached to the deed. I understand their concerns but they are being unrealistic.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

As UB posted you may own it but the power company has the right to keep it clear. On the other hand the whiner in the referenced blog talks big about nature but does not seem to have any understanding of it at all. Nature will fix things on its own and many of the seeds that have had no chance to sprout will have a chance now. So all of the blog writers attempts to force nature do what she wants will now be foiled and nature will actually get to do what it wants... 

Sounds like to me the power company in their ignorance has unfettered nature from the steel grasp of a micro manager,


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*In an earlier post*

Which I can't locate I showed all the pictures of the whole mess... In point of fact when the land was bought, the power line company was contacted and told the land had been placed in a wild life habitat thru the Texas FW&P and that access was restricted without the owners being present, they were told that if the gates were locked the property would not be entered "BUT" the land owner would either have to keep any trees trimmed or allow access.. this was all agreed to..

But a contract crew tore down the fences. and drove their equipment thru the marsh area and dozed a trail all thru the place... and never repaired the fences etc...

There is a right way to do things and there is a wrong way, this was the wrong way and the power company has admitted it, also they agree that there was nothing threatening the power lines... trimming a few trees is one thing but bulldozing a road thru a marsh and down into and out of creek beds is just a bubba stunt..

The power company has admitted fault and is working with the land owners to solve the problem, the Blog writer was expressing joy that Mother Nature had taken over and was getting the job done so fast..

Easements aside, common sense and common decency demands that people work together .. no attempt was made by the contract crew...

Regardless, things are coming back and the spring looks like it wasn't damaged beyond repair... while it never should have happened , one thing is for sure, it will never happen again!!..


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

I'm sorry I can tell you feel strongly about this.
I agree the fence should have been rehung after it was removed as nessasary to clear the easment.

However it is nessasary to keep the right of way clear for emergency repair crews to drive and or place their trucks along side of the poles to use the bucket lifts for their safety. And yes they have to drive them in, maybee even through a creek. 
As far as the wildlife area thing. That sounds good but the easment sounds as if it predates this change and the easment land will be unaffected by that.
Looking at the pictures posted it seems they were only concerned with their scrub trees and brush more than the safety of the line crews or the capability for speedy repair or maintnance to the customer the line serves.


----------

